# To Cover or not to Cover



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Plenty of options--all have drawbacks.

One is to install a vinyl window --then use Azek PVC trim boards for jamb extenders--then tile.

Glass block works,but might look wrong on the face of your home.

Skip the three piece surround--tile is the only way to meet the window properly.----Mike---


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Plenty of options--all have drawbacks.
> 
> One is to install a vinyl window --then use Azek PVC trim boards for jamb extenders--then tile.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike!! 

Glad to see your helping me again! it seems like when ever I need some advice, I find you. Lol Thanks. 

Im leaning toward tile too, Never done tile before though. Im a little worried. I see alot of people doing it tho. You think it can be done by a new guy?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Tile work can be done by someone with common sense and a bit of hand eye coordination.

There are tons of threads and blogs on this subject.

1.Get the walls flat---sister in new studs where needed.

2,update the mixer valve--it's your only chance to do it easily.

3.Add a cement backer board---I like Durrock,but there are a lot of others that work just as well.

4,Trim in that damn window with something waterproof.

5. Get a bucket of Hydroban or Red Guard and waterproof around the window area---do the whole enclosure --I would.

6 Lay out your tile so you have a nice looking wall with a cut at the tub(they are never level)
Also need nice pieces around that window--Spend a bit of time on the layout---slender slices of tile look bad--

7. Use a wet saw---there are a lot of very usable cheap saws available--

8.set the tile with a modified thinset (powdered) The mastic in a bucket is water soluble--new formulas in recent years make that stuff a mistake to use---and it's very expensive.

Pictures always help---there are a number of ways to treat the window--post a picture and someone will offer suggestions.

----Mike---


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

In some cases, the window is the only ventilation. It should not be removed without replacement venting.
A ceiling fan will likely be required if you cover the window or you're asking for all kinds of moisture problems.

DM


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

What type of window do you have there? If it is wood, I would not leave it as is in a shower. The amount of water hitting it on a daily basis would be asking for trouble with rot and water damage.


----------



## jasonbaz (Jun 6, 2011)

*Tile is the way to go.*

I agree with other comments that tiling is the way to go for this remodel. It will look the best from both the outside and inside, and there is no real need to cover up a window.

I'm a handyman / homeowner who has tackled many projects on my own and learned from doing it and making mistakes, asking others for help, and researching and planning; you have to start somewhere right?

With that said, you can definitely do tiling even if you haven't done it before. Just like oh'mike said, you want to make sure the area is properly prepped for tiling and that you have the right tools to do it. That will make your experience tiling much better.

Good Luck!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome,Jason!!


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

Holy Crap Guys! 

Thanks for all the responses. I will try and get a picture of the shower up tommorow, (my camera is charging right now) 

Mike, How thick do you need to coat the red gaurd? and can you thinset right over top of it? 

DangerMouse, It is currently the only ventalation, but I am going to install a vent fan too. 

Bloodsense, it is a new vinyl window. no worries there. 

Thanks Jason!! I've got a lot of research to do.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Red Guard takes two to three coats---Use a cheap paint brush and a 6" 'hot dog' roller.

I chop the handle off on the brush so I can leave it in the bucket and close the lid.(Washing that stuff off is hopeless)---Mike----


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Red Guard takes two to three coats---Use a cheap paint brush and a 6" 'hot dog' roller.
> 
> I chop the handle off on the brush so I can leave it in the bucket and close the lid.(Washing that stuff off is hopeless)---Mike----



Thanks Again Mike! your not allowed to leave until I get my project done! then ill buy you a beer!:thumbup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are fast---Hey,I'm hungry--What's for supper---I'll be right over!:laughing:


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> You are fast---Hey,I'm hungry--What's for supper---I'll be right over!:laughing:


for you.. steaks and good brew!


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Pics*

Well as mike suggested here are some pictures of what im working with. 
the shower is a standard 29x60" The windows is smack dab in the middle.


----------

